# Slimline - without the moon



## magnumgourmet

Just picked up my first automatic watch today.

FC-710S4S6.

I debated the moonphase for quite a while, but really wanted the sweeping seconds hand. Found out that this version was going to be released and asked my AD to pre-order it for me. Two months wait for it to get built and it finally arrived.
They also included a pair of FC cufflinks (nice bonus).


----------



## Zeroedout

Beautiful watch. I bought the Moonphase about 3 months ago and don't recall seeing any info on this model. Kinda glad I didn't know about it; it would've been a very difficult decision and one I'd probably still be debating. I'm waiting on my deployment to come in (not a fan of tangs) but otherwise absolutely love the watch. Enjoy!


----------



## bluebottle

Zeroedout said:


> Beautiful watch. I bought the Moonphase about 3 months ago and don't recall seeing any info on this model. Kinda glad I didn't know about it; it would've been a very difficult decision and one I'd probably still be debating. I'm waiting on my deployment to come in (not a fan of tangs) but otherwise absolutely love the watch. Enjoy!


Can you post the details of your deployment sourcing? I've had zero reply to my request direct to FC for an official one (to buy, it's not like I wanted it for free!)...


----------



## magnumgourmet

bluebottle said:


> Can you post the details of your deployment sourcing? I've had zero reply to my request direct to FC for an official one (to buy, it's not like I wanted it for free!)...


I ordered a deployment clasp with the watch. The AD provided it along with the original pin buckle for $80. They did not have them in stock, so had to have it supplied by Frederique Constant. Keep in mind that there are at least three types of deployment clasps that FC seems to utilize, so you need to be specific when you request it.


----------



## Zeroedout

I ordered my clasp through our local Tourneau store (purchased the watch online). Took a few days for them to sort out the proper clasp with the local rep, but their last words to me were "he says they make a specific deployment for this watch" - so I am hoping it's the correct one. They said 2-6 weeks, hedging toward the 2 week mark as FC apparently has them in stock. Hoping any day now. Price was $100 bucks. Of course, Tourneau never seems to budge (hence the online watch purchase). I'll follow up when it arrives.


----------



## bluebottle

Thanks gents - my watch was a gift from my wife, so I will have to follow this up when I see your results...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

This is a neat looking watch. I love my Slimline Moonphase Manufacture and I think the slimline case and dials are among the most attractive FC makes.


----------



## magnumgourmet

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> This is a neat looking watch. I love my Slimline Moonphase Manufacture and I think the slimline case and dials are among the most attractive FC makes.


I spent a lot of time looking at the Moonphase and was nearly ready to pull the trigger when I happened on this version. My biggest hesitation with the MP was a lack of sweeping seconds (which I find mesmerizing on an automatic). The price delta was a decrease of $1K by removing the MP and adding the seconds hand. Became a no-brainer decision for me. The other option was to trade up to the Jaeger LeCoultre MUT 39 moonphase so I could get both complications, but that just wasn't going to happen!


----------



## magnumgourmet

bluebottle said:


> Can you post the details of your deployment sourcing? I've had zero reply to my request direct to FC for an official one (to buy, it's not like I wanted it for free!)...


Bluebottle - wanted to provide examples of the three clasps I know FC carries.







I have this one on my watch. Makes it look like a pin buckle when closed.







Same style as the first, but the decoration is a little fancier with the wrap around emblem.







Third style that folds one end underneath so that you don't have to utilize the keepers on the band.


----------



## bluebottle

magnumgourmet said:


> Bluebottle - wanted to provide examples of the three clasps I know FC carries.
> 
> View attachment 1580753
> 
> Same style as the first, but the decoration is a little fancier with the wrap around emblem.
> View attachment 1580754
> 
> Third style that folds one end underneath so that you don't have to utilize the keepers on the band.


I'd love either of these two - by any miracle does anyone have a part number or something please so I can go to an AD and just have them order it?
FC did respond to a PM on here from me and invited me to raise a support ticket direct on their website - which I did two months ago and have heard nothing since...


----------



## balzebub

that is one nice looking watch. Is the movement in house like the moonphase?


----------



## bluebottle

balzebub said:


> that is one nice looking watch. Is the movement in house like the moonphase?


From the calibre number I'd guess yes - FC7xx tend to be manufacture.


----------



## Zeroedout

bluebottle said:


> I'd love either of these two - by any miracle does anyone have a part number or something please so I can go to an AD and just have them order it?
> FC did respond to a PM on here from me and invited me to raise a support ticket direct on their website - which I did two months ago and have heard nothing since...


Got the call that mine came in yesterday, so ill be swinging by the dealer a bit later to pick it up. The order has the part number on it (can't find my copy) but I'll get the final receipt with it and post a picture (along with part number) later today.


----------



## bluebottle

Zeroedout said:


> Got the call that mine came in yesterday, so ill be swinging by the dealer a bit later to pick it up. The order has the part number on it (can't find my copy) but I'll get the final receipt with it and post a picture (along with part number) later today.


You're a gentleman sir! Thanks in advance!


----------



## magnumgourmet

bluebottle said:


> You're a gentleman sir! Thanks in advance!


I have the part number for mine WFCB00064. However, is the style of the three examples that you weren't fond of.


----------



## magnumgourmet

balzebub said:


> that is one nice looking watch. Is the movement in house like the moonphase?


Yes, the movement FC710 is in-house.


----------



## Zeroedout

bluebottle said:


> You're a gentleman sir! Thanks in advance!


The one I pickup up today is the same version as magnumgourmet's. For what it's worth; according to the FC rep, this is the version designed specifically for the watch. I do like that it utilizes the tang hole at the end of the strap. magnumgourmet, I apologize if all this talk regarding deployments has derailed your thread. Just out of curiosity, what kind of power reserve are you all noticing?


----------



## magnumgourmet

Zeroedout said:


> The one I pickup up today is the same version as magnumgourmet's. For what it's worth; according to the FC rep, this is the version designed specifically for the watch. I do like that it utilizes the tang hole at the end of the strap. magnumgourmet, I apologize if all this talk regarding deployments has derailed your thread. Just out of curiosity, what kind of power reserve are you all noticing?


Don't think that it's derailing the thread at all.

Still not so sure on the power reserve yet. One night I noticed that it stopped after 14 hours. However, I wonder if that has more to do with the hours I spend at my desk. Since then i have been giving the crown a couple of turns when i take it off at night. Does anyone know how many turns of the crown fully winds the movement?


----------



## Zeroedout

According to the FC literature that came with my watch, 15 complete turns of the crown to wind. Oddly enough, the booklet doesn't really address this specific movement as I recall. An email I got from FC said 15 as well, so that's my magic number. 

I asked about power reserve because I'm getting between 20-24 hrs from a full wind while its sitting in the safe. Seems low compared to my other watches but I really haven't worn it much yet. Not sure if power reserve increases as a watch breaks in? This is the first watch I haven't worn right out of the box (had to have a deployment). 

Just a follow up on the deployment: I love it. I really don't like tangs, so I knew I wouldn't wear the FC without one. It was 100 bucks will spent. The FC is now in the official rotation!


----------



## MrCCartel

I'm kind of interested to know the power reserve as well. I have the FC-710 movement as well but I haven't noticed an unusually low power reserve. I guess I need to do a test.


----------



## magnumgourmet

MrCCartel said:


> I'm kind of interested to know the power reserve as well. I have the FC-710 movement as well but I haven't noticed an unusually low power reserve. I guess I need to do a test.


Did a full hand wind this morning. I don't typically where a watch on the weekends, so will post power reserve length on Monday.


----------



## MrCCartel

magnumgourmet said:


> Did a full hand wind this morning. I don't typically where a watch on the weekends, so will post power reserve length on Monday.


Ok. How many turns of the crown is suppose to be fully wound? Also I only wear my frederique on the weekends so I'll post mine on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## magnumgourmet

MrCCartel said:


> Ok. How many turns of the crown is suppose to be fully wound? Also I only wear my frederique on the weekends so I'll post mine on Tuesday or Wednesday.


15 rotations is fully wound. The power reserve on mine lasted 41 hours and 15 minutes this weekend on a full hand wind. I also tracked time accuracy over three 24 hour periods, and my watch is running anywhere from 8 to 11 seconds fast per day. May play around with different positions at night to see if that gets any better.


----------



## MrCCartel

Just fully wound my FC-710 movement. About 14 minutes ago. I won't be wearing it for a few days. We'll see how close to the claimed 42 hour power reserve it is.


----------



## MrCCartel

magnumgourmet said:


> 15 rotations is fully wound. The power reserve on mine lasted 41 hours and 15 minutes this weekend on a full hand wind. I also tracked time accuracy over three 24 hour periods, and my watch is running anywhere from 8 to 11 seconds fast per day. May play around with different positions at night to see if that gets any better.


OK, so I ensured the watch was fully wound. hacked the time to 11:00 pm on the 11th. it just stopped at 5:36+39 seconds today the 13th. so the power reserve is 42 hours 36 minutes and 39 seconds for this test of the Frederique Constant FC-710 movement.


----------



## magnumgourmet

magnumgourmet said:


> I also tracked time accuracy over three 24 hour periods, and my watch is running anywhere from 8 to 11 seconds fast per day. May play around with different positions at night to see if that gets any better.


So three months later and the watch has settled into ~1 minute fast per day. Took it back to the AD and they sent it back to Switzerland. Hopefully will get it back in a few weeks.

Will report back with any highs/lows of the repair process.


----------



## two2ahorse

magnumgourmet said:


> Bluebottle - wanted to provide examples of the three clasps I know FC carries.
> View attachment 1580752
> 
> I have this one on my watch. Makes it look like a pin buckle when closed.
> View attachment 1580753
> 
> Same style as the first, but the decoration is a little fancier with the wrap around emblem.
> View attachment 1580754
> 
> Third style that folds one end underneath so that you don't have to utilize the keepers on the band.


Hello! Sorry to resurrect the FC deployant clasp enquiry again, but I am about to purchase the FC blue moonphase on metal bracelet, but would also like a bespoke leather strap made for the moonphase using an FC deployant clasp. Of the three clasps pictured, I was wondering which FC said was the one made for the watch? If anyone could supply this information and possibly a parts no. I would be very grateful. I am hoping the clasp is like the one shown in this review of the watch!  



 Thanks!


----------



## bluebottle

two2ahorse said:


> Hello! Sorry to resurrect the FC deployant clasp enquiry again, but I am about to purchase the FC blue moonphase on metal bracelet, but would also like a bespoke leather strap made for the moonphase using an FC deployant clasp. Of the three clasps pictured, I was wondering which FC said was the one made for the watch? If anyone could supply this information and possibly a parts no. I would be very grateful. I am hoping the clasp is like the one shown in this review of the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I hope you get further than I did... nobody seems to know part numbers and FC themselves have simply ignored the request I put through their website after being told to do that by their contact on here!


----------



## two2ahorse

bluebottle said:


> I hope you get further than I did... nobody seems to know part numbers and FC themselves have simply ignored the request I put through their website after being told to do that by their contact on here!


Thank you for your reply! 
I've done some googling and found a site that appears to sell one of the FC deployant clasps. 
While you'd still likely need to have a strap made (tapering from 21mm to 18mm) - it might be a solution.
(I seem unable to paste the link, but the company is Uhrband24 and if you click on the Frederique Constant watch bands option, it should open up and allow you to select _folding clasps_ which would get you to the FC deployant clasp.)


----------



## FAMO

I ordered my FC stainless steel deployant clasps from JB hudson here in Minneapolis, same as the one in the review. The item number on the receipt is GRWRP10603. I also paid $100 for mine, hope this helps.


----------



## magnumgourmet

magnumgourmet said:


> So three months later and the watch has settled into ~1 minute fast per day. Took it back to the AD and they sent it back to Switzerland. Hopefully will get it back in a few weeks.
> 
> Will report back with any highs/lows of the repair process.


The watch was in for service for about a month. In the two weeks since I received it back, the accuracy has been about 3 seconds slow per week. Significant improvement!


----------



## gsirles

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm just scanning through the FC section on WUS and came across this. Wow! This is simply gorgeous. The community here is pushing me further and further towards picking one up. I particularly like this model.


----------



## Puckbw11

Still digging this watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

